# Done it! 200 lbs sling-x-bow in action.



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I found the limit of a slingshot crossbow that can be cocked without mechanical aids like winches.

I put the beastly 20mm speargun rubber on the medieval style crossbow. 200 lbs draw weight! It takes all of my considerable strength to load this weapon. It is insanely powerful.

Bought the rubber here, just as a reference:

http://www.spearfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p163_Gummizuege-Imersion---16-18-20-mm---Meterware.html

I shot a 22 mm lead ball against a rock, it flattened it very much. The new diameter was 26 mm!

Here you see a pic of the 20mm speargun rubber, the 16mm type, Thera Tube Silver and Thera Tube Black in comparison.










Here is the video:






Oh, and as a bonus, I show four of my latest conventional frames too.

Jörg


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Antares (May 14, 2010)

Where did you get the surplus scope Joerg?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ebay Germany.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW!

That thing is a monster !

Any chrony results coming ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know, cocking is so hard that I have to recover for a few minutes after every shot.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Great video! 
I really thought the rock was going to split in half or something.
The shooters at the end of the video was a nice bonus as well. I would have been happy with just the sling-x-bow, but you really delivered the goods!
It really amazes me how fast you pump out these beauties!

Like Hrawk, I can't wait to see the chrony tests, but please be careful that monster looks dangerous!!!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Good Video!
cocking the 200lbs Tubes probably looks more like a fight with the beast as slingshot shooting








nice lead-demolition!!
i like the 6 circles Desing !

regards


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, the effort is ridiculous. My wife had to help me putting the thick lead ball between pouch and nut, the hole in the steel latch is a bit small for the 22mm balls.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow............ I don't think I can cock it myself.

Thanks for the bonus


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great vid joerg!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You really did a wonderful job on this one. I like the scope for accuracy. Of course you are pushing the limits with those very heavy bands, but the bands are interchangeable, which is a great design feature. I am very interested to see the chronograph results. My suspicion is that there is some fairly low (less than 300 feet per second) upper limit on slingshot velocity, and that all that extra power just allows the device to throw heavier projectiles.

Again, my congratulations to you ... great job.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow nice job with it. You must be so **** strong to cock it! I watched the video and said to myself I want
One!! Amazing job on it!

..Thanks Alister


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Charles, yes, a heavy projectile is the key to more power.

I am shooting 22 mm lead balls. weighing about 65 gramm (1040 gr). They fly very fast, I estimate them at 230 fps. That would be 122 ft-lb of energy.

But chrony tests are yet to come.

Jörg


----------

